# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Recent Projects

## formwurx

Hi

I haven't posted here before (although I was the topic of an article by the site last year) so I thought I'd post a link to my facebook page and see what people thought of the sort of work I do, I hope you like it.

https://www.facebook.com/formwurx

----------

